# red? jelly--thickening liquid



## dhe (May 30, 2002)

I need information on (red) jelly it is a thickening liquid used in pastries. Any information as to where to get it and exactly what it is would be of great help. Thank you.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Are you sure it's not just a fruit jelly? What recipe is this in? Used in what context? The more detailed you can be, the more we can help.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I could be way off here because I'm really not sure what your talking about..but I'll take a stab at it anyway...

Are you perhaps refereing to the thickning capabilities of Pectin?

Almost all fruits have a small amount of pectin, but when producing jam's,jellie's and preserves you add some pectin the the mixture as you cook it, the pectin reactes with the sugar and fruit acids to develope it's thickning consistency.

I have had a number of wine jellies before as well (red and white)

Maybe a little more detail, like said before me could help us help you


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

What comes to my mind is....are you refering to the red gel that people use with strawberries for a filling? If so, you can usually find that in small plastic containers in the produce section at your local store.

Other then that, I don't know what you could be mentioning. Are you still visiting here? If so, tell us more about this item so we can help.


----------



## dhe (May 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I was going on information from someone else who asked me about the red jelly...so I don't really have any more information on it than what he asked about. Thanks for trying.


----------

